# Best place to buy plants



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm going to be planting my newly setup 55G tank next Tuesday (a week and a day from today) and was wondering what is considered to be the best (read: cheap yet decent) place to buy plants from. Currently I'm thinking of starting out by checking Menagerie in the morning and finishing up at Big Als if there's stuff I can't get at Menagerie. I still haven't fully finalized by plant list, however, it's a low tech tank with 1.5 wpg, no co2 and flourite substrate. So it's going to be mainly easy to grow plants I'm looking for.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

ive been to every store in the gta pretty much... menagerie still has the best plants and best price


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, I have to say Managerie does have the best and cheapest plant here in the GTA area.
Although you can break into jrs's home and see what you can walk off with. He's got alot of healthy and amazing plants ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

You have to ask yourself one question. Are you feeling lucky.....well are you punk? [Dirty Harry]


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah same, I've been to pretty much every fish store in Toronto/GTA, Menagerie is probably the best for the most variety and cheapest. On Thursday the guy sold me Salvinia cucullata for $1 each bunch and added in some free duckweed lookalike plants. He said it wasn't duckweed but looks like it.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

My favorite plant store is also JRS house.  With a cast on my foot I don't think I'd get too far breaking in though.


----------

